# Thanksgiving ABT's



## jzampier (Nov 28, 2013)

Stuffing filled and wrapped in bacon. Smoked at 235 till done. 













image.jpg



__ jzampier
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## jzampier (Nov 29, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jzampier
__ Nov 29, 2013





They were AMAZING!


----------



## rdknb (Nov 29, 2013)

Who doesn't like ABT's


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 29, 2013)

That's freakin BRILLIANT!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice work!!! Fantastic!


----------



## jzampier (Nov 30, 2013)

These were honestly the best ABT's I've done. Here's a pic of the ingredients, no seeds and deveined japs. Just the right amount of heat, not much at all really which was great for some of my guests.


----------



## jzampier (Nov 30, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jzampier
__ Nov 30, 2013


----------



## jzampier (Nov 30, 2013)

image.jpg



__ jzampier
__ Nov 30, 2013


----------

